# Télécharger une série de liens megaupload



## Gauthier (27 Avril 2009)

Salut,

J'aimerais télécharger plusieurs parties d'un fichier hébergé sur megaupload. Seulement, il y a beaucoup de parties, et j'aimerais savoir si un logiciel me permettrait d'éviter un travail long et fastidieux consistant à télécharger tout les fichiers un par un ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Avec Netminder par exemple.


----------



## Gauthier (27 Avril 2009)

Marche pas =/ ils me disent que la béta à expiré... Quelque chose d'autre ?


----------



## fanougym (27 Avril 2009)

jdownloader, le top.


----------



## Gauthier (27 Avril 2009)

Oh, il me plait celui là. Merci bien.
Ils ont encore beaucoup de boulot à faire visiblement mais il me semble très fonctionnel.

Edit : par contre je ne peux mettre la limite des téléchargements qu'à 20. Dommage.


----------



## fanougym (28 Avril 2009)

Gauthier a dit:


> Edit : par contre je ne peux mettre la limite des téléchargements qu'à 20. Dommage.



Pourtant, tu peux rentrer le nombre voulu "à la main", non ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> jdownloader, le top.


Bonsoir,
Je l'ai encore essayé ce soir ce logiciel, mais rien à faire, le téléchargement ne démarre jamais.
C'est quoi l'astuce ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fanougym (28 Avril 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je l'ai encore essayé ce soir ce logiciel, mais rien à faire, le téléchargement ne démarre jamais.
> C'est quoi l'astuce ?
> Merci d'avance.



D'avoir tes deux fenêtres ouverte (safari et jdownloader) de même temps, de copier le ou les liens qui t'intéressent, et comme par magie d'avoir une fenêtre qui s'ouvre toute seule te demandant d'accepter le paquet ... dire oui et voir les lien se mettre dans la fenêtre de téléchargement ...

Une fois tous les liens rentrés, lancer le bignou !

Petite précision, jdownloader ne permet pas d'outrepasser les limitations de temps d'attente entre les chargements si tu n'as pas de compte prémium ...
à lancer avant de se coucher donc ...


----------



## Gauthier (28 Avril 2009)

Hmm il me redemande souvent de tapper un code pour télécharger une partie (code qu'on trouve en téléchargement directement via le site je suppose). Long et fastidieux, mais obligatoire j'imagine.

Il y a "Premium" en bas de coché, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie. Par contre, pour le nombre de Dl maximum, j'ai beau rentrer 4359, une fois que je veux laisser la valeur telle quelle dans la case, elle se remet automatiquement à 20. Enmerdant, parce que à chaque partie terminée, je me fais enmerder par une nouvelle où l'on me demande à nouveau de rentrer un code pour que le téléchargement s'ajoute à la liste d'attente.


----------



## fanougym (29 Avril 2009)

Semblerait qu'il y ait un soucis actuellement avec les liens mégaupload ... une mise à jour devrait régler ça ...


----------



## Gauthier (5 Mai 2009)

Espérons =/


----------



## hike (10 Mai 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je l'ai encore essayé ce soir ce logiciel, mais rien à faire, le téléchargement ne démarre jamais.
> C'est quoi l'astuce ?
> Merci d'avance.




Pareil pour moi , le téléchargement ne démarre pas .
Étant utilisateur de Camino , j'ai essayé avec d'autres navigateurs comme Safari (en laissant les fenêtres ouvertes) : rien ; puis avec Firefox : rien .........

J'ai un pote qui l'a sur pc , et ça tourne nickel .

J'ai la version : 0.4.936
Je sélectionne le lien a télécharger : je l'ajoute , une fenêtre s'ouvre (qui indique taille , le lien , l'info , ...) , je clique sur "accepter tout" , ça s'ajoute à la liste , je lance le téléchargement ....... et là , plus rien ne bouge !! quelque soit l'origine (rapidshare , megaupload , ...) .

J'ai téléchargé jDownloader , puis mis dans les "applications" et je n'ai fais aucuns réglages .......... si il y en a quels sont ces réglages ???
.


----------



## fanougym (10 Mai 2009)

J'ai la même version de JD, et cela fonctionne très bien ... surtout avec les liens rapidshare.

- Vérifier dans les prefs système de JD / Hébergeur, que les plugins soient acceptés ...

- Voir du côté d'un pare-feu activé ...

- Si utilisation de little snitch ou autres, vérifier que les transferts soient autorisés ...


----------



## hike (10 Mai 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> J'ai la même version de JD, et cela fonctionne très bien ... surtout avec les liens rapidshare.
> 
> - Vérifier dans les prefs système de JD / Hébergeur, que les plugins soient acceptés ...
> 
> ...



J'ai ouvert le pare-feu : rien

C'est quoi "little snitch ou autre" ???
.


----------



## fanougym (10 Mai 2009)

Little snitch
et dans les prefs de JD, tout est bon ?


----------



## hike (10 Mai 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> Little snitch
> et dans les prefs de JD, tout est bon ?



Je n'ai pas installé d'antivirus

Dans les "préférences" je ne vois rien "d'anormal"  (mais je ne suis pas fin connaisseur) .......  j'ai rien vu qui "autorise ou pas" les "plugins"  .
.


----------



## Hakton (1 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que jDownloader n'est pas au point...

Des fois je n'ai aucun problème, ça dl les liens megaupload ou autre sans aucun soucis et puis au bout d'un moment ça peut déconner complètement...
Il me cherche des nouvelles adresses IP, et il ne me trouve plus les Captcha.

Y a-t-il une solution ou c'est le logiciel qui bug vraiment ?


----------

